# pet project list



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I was asked what was on my TODO list, and I'm sharing in case someone's looking for something todo too. Maybe by discussion, what's popular or important will become apparent.

I left off things that were very hard to impossible, but can add them back if useful.

Remote control
 Remote control that runs in any web browser - sometimes it's the only thing in front of you - *done: htmlRemote*
Network connect a Tivo Remote (bt, rf or ir)
Channel selection remapper - switch channels to a better (SD->HD) version after delay. (most markets have different channels for SD/HD or on the Premiere 2, same channel is on OTA and Cable) - *done: RemoteMods*
Switch to favorite channels - fills the live buffers with content more likely to be desired, instead of last channel used - *done: RemoteMods*
Switch to non-existant channels - turns live buffering off, maybe limited hours like overnight or on vacation - *done: RemoteMods*
Playback Interoperability
XBMC plug in - many can play mpg2 so needs login, selection, and decode via MAK
Android streaming - some new hardware can handle the mpg2, but needs selection and decode
web browser - control and playback from a desktop browser, may preexist
VLC - control and playback from a desktop VLC, may preexist
 DLNA - preexisting?
- control and playback a Tivo from a DLNA streamer 
- translate a DLNA DMServer into something Tivo will play

Scheduling
Move recording tasks from Tivo to SiliconDust for ATSC which has better quality, and frees up a tuner for something else from the TODO list
 Skew System Clock - some markets all channels are delayed a fixed amount from the clock, align the system clock to the video time by rewriting NTP traffic
 Fix live events - live events throw off the recording of late night TV...check if PSIP is more accurate and if so, trigger one time recordings
Network level
network tester - debug Moca/Wifi/net reliability, automatically run through series of network tests as a network engineer would when debugging
block upgrades - blocking the download URL or SW update resp should block SW updates
capture log files while being uploaded - useful for debugging, gathering from network is least work
Logging / Monitoring
 Backup logs from drive - those doing log analysis need a storage backend and searchability
 SNMP stats - gather and redistribute what stats are accessible (any?), useful for those already running monitoring infrastructure
Playback
 Commercial skip - assuming accurate commercial detection (on a PC), feed timing metadata to a playback controller. Would require a scrub API or somewhat accurate skips.
 CC on 2nd screen - some need CC on, but sometimes obscures important parts of video
Drive stuff
Premiere
4TB image
Read only/SSD Image
Roamio support
 4TB image *done*
Partition Map 
 creator - *done: pmtools*
 Linux kernel - almost done
 tivopart - almost done
MFS
JMFS Roamio port: partially done, mfslayout works, mfsls does not.
 Incremental Backups - backup Tivo video to NAS, skipping empty blocks and what's already backed up
64bit partition maps - Breaks 4TB barrier on single drive

viewer - *done: pmdmp*
creator - *done*
Premiere test
Hardware RAID
6TB image


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You might want to elaborate on some (most) of these. For example, "Network connect a Tivo Remote (bt, rf or ir)". You mean, what -- capture the output of the remote, and route it to the TiVo's network remote interface? OK -- why?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

wmcbrine said:


> You might want to elaborate on some (most) of these. For example, "Network connect a Tivo Remote (bt, rf or ir)". You mean, what -- capture the output of the remote, and route it to the TiVo's network remote interface? OK -- why?


Yes, that's it.

I'm not saying it'll certainly be popular, but you get to add or redefine behavior / keys in software.

Examples: 
 Creating a key for Close Captioning, or a sequence of codes
 Can we create shortcuts to apps?
 If there are multiple Tivo's in a room, they could share a single BT remote by switching between them
 Or the opposite, if a single Tivo is driving multiple rooms, a set of distributed IR receivers can be redirected to that box
 A Tivo remote could trigger off-Tivo behaviors, whatever the computer can trigger, which might be some home or AV system automation
 Create personally customized skip button (skip 4x, then FF on level 2)
 Change keypad to 10 favorite channels, for little kids
 Add Tivo functions to non-Tivo remote, for example, add tuning to Stereo's Remote to listen to cable audio channels. Or Pandora / Spotify?

Ok, I'll go through and elaborate the others.


----------

